# Head Popper



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the head popper that I made at Dave The Dead's make n take. 
Enjoy!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey! I wanna come to a "Dave the Dead make n take"! 

Looks good. Simple and effective addition to your graveyard. 

I was expecting the video to show around the backside, the camera gets close and then the video ends. lol


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry about that! I was kinda fighting with the wind, and had to take that video quick.
Check out this link
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/headpopper.html
It shows the mechanics of this prop.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Prop.

I'd like to build one of these. Where did you get the Big Ole Eye bolt?


Nice TombStones


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dave had all of the parts so you may want to ask him, I am not sure.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks good Tyler! So those are blucky hands that you melted to form around the stone? They look good.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I really want one of these, but don't think I'll have time to make it for this year, have to put it on the list for next year.:jol:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Now that is alright! Really cool movement. Ditto on attending the next make-n-take at Dave's. Nowhere's too far away as long as I come away with a prop like that! Great job!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Tyler said:


> Dave had all of the parts so you may want to ask him, I am not sure.


I guess I put the question to Dave. 

I'd like to build one of these. Where did you get the Big Ole Eye bolt?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll throw together a quick how-to this evening so we don't de-rail Tyler's showroom thread.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, the hands are the bucky ones I had, repainted and then fired to form around the gravestone, I am really happy with the results. I did the same thing with Gretta.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee hee I really like that


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dave now has a how to on this, go check it out!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I love it - he's so cute. I'm putting this on my list for next year. So when's the next Dave the Dead Make and Take?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm putting this on my list for this year!!! Looks great Tyler!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, looks like the next make n take is Sep 27


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

YEAH TYLER!! I love the way yours turned out. NICE JOB!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks good Tyler. The hands look good. Saves me from having to get new ones. Now I just need to get the right size tombstone.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> Nice Prop.
> 
> I'd like to build one of these. Where did you get the Big Ole Eye bolt?
> 
> Nice TombStones


spectre-same as the leering prop we made

hope i can fit in the time for one of those this year


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job! I need to finish mine...


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks awesome Tyler. You've inspired me to try and make one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great...
Daves a good teacher


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I want one!!! Pleeeaaassseee.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dave has a how to up now, now you can build one of your own!


----------

